# Appropriate size slingshot for better control



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Dick Riley said it best when he was telling me he liked the smaller slingshot not only for better control but to carry also. My accuracy changed dramatically when I started shooting pocket predator tube shot. My thought is. If I have to use a lanyard then the slingshot is too big for me. Thanks to Bill Hays I no longer have that pulling affect on the slingshot, which I believe caused me to miss to the left a lot. Lighter tubes and the correct size slingshot works for me. Treefork and Bill Hays have hands the size of baseball gloves so it's probably not an issue. Anyway here is a picture of my tube shot.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like a winner!


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

Amen brother


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm into that slim line style of shooter too. Just don't need all that bulk in my hand. Having said that, the Spanish style ultra ergo slingshots look very interesting. To each his own. I love the feeling when you zone in on what works best for you.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks like what you are showing should work very well...I would still use the lanyard..it will help from the shooter

from tilting forward....but use a light tube set for being accurate....Like the set I sent you......AKAOLdmiser


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree on the thinner slingshots for me. In fact I have an order in for a 1/2 inch tube shot.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Tag said:


> I agree on the thinner slingshots for me. In fact I have an order in for a 1/2 inch tube shot.


I would agree..say no bigger than 5/8" frame size for thickness.....That should fit the hand better....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I used a lanyard until I got the pocket hathcock from Bill. that slingshot melts into my hand so well that it feels better stabilized than my others. PLUS I'm using lighter weight tubes, which probably has a much to do with it as anything.


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

Hey Tag,

Looked all over his site, was that "Tube Shot" an older model, or did you order it recently. That little sucker seems to be a Goldilocks situation for me.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Go to PocketPredator.Com and check out their gallery. He may call them match light prizes. It's approximately 4/1/2 in long 2-1/4 from index finger to thumb. 2-1/2 from center to center on the tube holes.


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Go to PocketPredator.Com and check out their gallery. He may call them match light prizes. It's approximately 4/1/2 in long 2-1/4 from index finger to thumb. 2-1/2 from center to center on the tube holes.


Awesome thank you for the quick responce. Going to look again, your measurments made it even better than I thought it would be. I have also been hooked on his Little BB shooter for ever, might be ordering me two


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I didn't find it either, I will contact Bill and see if he can post it. I will get back to you


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I sent a picture of the slingshot and asked if they could post it in their gallery. I got the name of it confused with the slingshot on the top. Both are awesome. Sorry for the mix up


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> I sent a picture of the slingshot and asked if they could post it in their gallery. I got the name of it confused with the slingshot on the top. Both are awesome. Sorry for the mix up


Ok I think you are sayign that the one you originally posted is not called the Tube Shot...correct? If so do you know the name of it? He may have one stuffed deep in a bin some place or an old mold I can ask for a custom rig.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hopefully he will post the name of the slingshot in question.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

i like the smaller frames better !


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Hopefully he will post the name of the slingshot in question.


I got an e-mail in to team Hays as well.....

P.S. TAG

I heisted your first PIC to send so they could see the SS in question and give us a name. Hope that didn't cross any lines by sending out a pic you posted. Sent it and thought Awwwwww man!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That's fine, sorry it took me so long to get back to you. Mrs Hays said it was a prototype and didn't have a name yet. Let me know if you get none and how you like it.


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> That's fine, sorry it took me so long to get back to you. Mrs Hays said it was a prototype and didn't have a name yet. Let me know if you get none and how you like it.


Copy that...got an e-mail back....I may have received the same e-mail...... Daranda said it was a proto and she would check with Bill for a name. $65 for a copy. Could this be the *Holy Grail* and no one knows *IT* :bonk:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That does look like a great size. Especially for looped tubes.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Great looking design. You could still use a lanyard but keep it loose. A single paracord lanyard would be fine to stop a frame from flying back at you if you lost your hold or a tube/band broke. I once had a frame launch over my shoulder when a gum rubber band broke and the slingshot twisted in my hand.

I would like to see a couple of pics of your hand holding the frame with your pinky in the hole and your fingers on the forks. Thanks!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Tag said:


> I sent a picture of the slingshot and asked if they could post it in their gallery. I got the name of it confused with the slingshot on the top. Both are awesome. Sorry for the mix up


Tom....let us know how the new smaller frame works out for you. I have one similar to the top one in the pic...it's a great frame, but a little on the large side for my hand since I prefer the pinch grip over the thumb support, and I think the smaller one may be a better fit. I may have to put in an order as well.

Thanks for posting pics of your new toy.

Todd


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I find that the more a slingshot fits "like a glove" into the hand, the better the accuracy will be thanks to reduced leverage effects on both the horizontal and vertical axis.

Moreover, super low forks are very effective, but the danger of hitting one's hand does rise proportionally: finding that perfect compromise does seem to depend on personal preferences and shooting skills. Ammo size and type are also a consideration in this respect.

That's a nicely sized shooter shown in the photo.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad to hear you got an answer. Bill and Daranda are the most accommodating company I haver ever dealt with. Let me also say all the vendors in the forum have great service. I would love to hear how you like your new slingshot when you get it. I hope as many people as possible can make next years MWST and get to meet all these wonderful people, to see for yourself how awesome they truly are. There is one thing I wish I could do and that is repay them for their kindness and generosity.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I am now shooting small groups with no fly offs. No more canting with this one, and of all people MJ and Todd can testify how bad my canting could get. It's exactly what I imagine the correct slingshot would feel like in my hand. Even though the picture makes it look I'm griping the slingshot I'm not. It fits well enough that I can just cradle it when I shoot. It's balanced so well words do not do it justice.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is a couple pictures of the slingshot. Hope this helps


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks good. Thanks!


----------

